# Off Center Coffee Scoops



## Allen (Jun 12, 2016)

These little coffee scoops are turned on three different centers. They are short handled, so they'll fit inside of a full can of coffee quite easily. They hold either just a tiny bit over, or just a tiny bit less than, a Tablespoon of coffee. I've made and either sold or given away about 1500 of these in the past 8 years. Now it takes me less than an hour to make one.
NOTE: In the tutorial, I talk about putting a lacquer wash on them. I don't do that anymore. I now do not apply any finish. I sand to 320 grit, and then Buff them with Tripoli, White Diamond, and a Clean Wheel. The inside is buffed with a ball of wood with sheepskin velcroed on and White Diamond rubbed on it. They all look like they've got a coat of lacquer, but it's all bare wood.
If any of you go to craft shows, here's a hint: They sell like hotcakes at I-HOP. (Except without the syrup) :)
If you don't go to craft shows, make a few for friends and family. Stick a couple in your shirt pocket, and when you're talking with a friend or acquaintance... ask them if they make coffee at home. If they answer in the affirmative, pull one out of your pocket, and say, "I made this just for you."
It'll make their day.
Have fun! Be Safe!
Allen

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 13, 2016)

Those are pretty neat! Off center stuff on the lathe I never got into when I turned a lot. Wish I had access to a lathe to give it a shot. Thanks for sharing


----------

